# Vast improvements to my ride ...



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*Major improvements to my ride ...*

Circumstances have led me to make several major changes to my commuter .... whether it be tendonitis in my arms or can't-see-sh*t-itis by drivers at night. (You can look that one up in the American Journal of Medicine if you don't believe me.)


1) The first major change was to the handlebars. Since I got the bike at the beginning of the year I've been using the track bars that came with it. They're cool and narrow, but not comfortable for anything over 30 minutes. Because of the curve of the tops, there's nowhere to rest your hands without gripping tightly. Out of nowhere, near the end of August, after a particularly long day of commuting, my arms were in such bad shape I couldn't even use the trackball for my computer. I stayed off the bike completely for a couple weeks; the arms got better but still aren't 100%. Nevertheless, the same week that happened, I decided to switch to bullhorns. So I stopped on my way home at Triathlete Zombies and bought the only bullhorns they had. I'm sure I overpaid, but they're wing-type bars and really, really comfortable. I wrapped them myself (as you can see by the terrible workmanship), and used gel inserts. Totally cush!













2) My next biggest issue was visibility at night. Drivers in L.A. seem to have gotten much worse since summer, and I've had some seriously life-threatening incidents at night, despite having what I thought was adequate lighting.

My first step was to find a good rear light that could mount on the seat stays just above the rear tire, since my seatpost was occupied by a mount-on bottle cage. Then I saw the Blackburn Mars 2.0 at my LBS and it was perfect -- the width of the light is what enabled me to mount it on the stays. Add to that a Cateye Sl-ld100 wrapped around the rear of my saddle rails, and a Knog Frog light just above the Blackburn, and I'm a rolling X-Mas tree.












3) For added measure, I've got Microflys on both valve stems (via Presta valve adapters). I don't think they make them anymore, but here's a link to Tireflys, which are motion sensitive and not as good as the Microflys.












4) The final illumination addition to my setup was an upgrade up front. Even though I thought my Nite-Rider Trail Rat was super-bright, I noticed I wasn't getting much awareness from drivers. So I took a gamble and forked out mad cash for a Light & Motion ARC Li-ion. To give you an idea of how bright this light is: With the Trail Rat I kept the beam aimed toward the ground about 15 feet ahead of me so I could see where I was going, but when I ordered the L & M I decided the hell with it, I'm aiming it at the drivers. So I mounted the L & M, aimed it higher, and on my first ride discovered that it didn't matter how high I aimed it ... it lit up the _whole street!_ This is the best $450 I've ever spent on a bike, hands down. It freaks drivers out, to the point they just sit there, dumbfounded, and wait for me to pass, sometimes from more than a block away. The frame-mounted battery pack is amazingly light, btw, and the smart charger is a relevation.












5) Here's another shot of the L & M, mounted next to my Garmin Edge 305, which, despite being a disappointing purchase, moves conveniently between my 3 bikes.












6) Moving on ... My C'Dale hybrid came with Continental City Ride 37mm tires. It dawned on me that not once, in more than 2 years, have I had a flat with those tires. Then I realized I was constantly getting flats on my Pista, so I tried to mount the 37s from my C'Dale but they were a little too thick. Instead, I bought a pair of Conti City Contact 32mm tires and they fit perfectly (though I have to punch the front tire through the brake calipers). An added benefit of the beefier tires is a much smoother ride ... and a better workout because they're slow as f**k.












7) Continuing ... tired of lugging around (and having to remember to lug around) a cable to wrap around my front wheel when I lock my bike, I switched out the front wheel with the front wheel from an older road bike, then bought the Onguard Locking Skewer Set. I couldn't find them on their site, and a few dealers around town didn't have them, so I got them tonight at REI, which is where I saw them in the first place. (I actually bought their last three sets -- one for the C'Dale and one for my wife's bike.)












8) And finally, this sticker really ties the room together, dude.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Now this is a great product review; you say some good things, some bad things and some inbetween.

Ahhhhhhhh.....if only magazines would do this.

MB1
I have a dream.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

Dude, That sticker is funny stuff. I've wanted to take a tire iron to a car like that on many occasions.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great stuff. I'd love that light but man, I could buy a new steel frame for that much! But, if I had the cash I'd go for it I think. My little LEDs aren't cutting it at all.


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes...the sticker is the shiznit.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

lol ..... a friend of mine actually got the sticker for me when he was at Lebowskifest. Yes, he went to Lebowskifest.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> I'd love that light but man, I could buy a new steel frame for that much!


You could actually buy a complete Bianchi Pista in puke green for that much! I wouldn't say this for many things, but this light is worth saving-up for. The standard ARC, which uses a NiMH battery, is a little cheaper I think.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I have the same light and it was worth every penny.

I recently changed from bullhorns to 44cm Nitto Noodle drop bars on my fixed gear. Both bars are wide, but I like the extra hand position or two I get from the drop bars.

Nice post.


----------

